# mettre musique sur mon ipod classic



## steronais59 (15 Novembre 2009)

bonjour a tous et a toutes, je viens vers vous car je ne m en sors pas avec mon ipod

voila j ai telecharge itunes, je mets manuellement mes morceaux sur itunes, ensuite je fais importer morceaux et je fais ajouter a la liste de lecture, jusque la tout va bien mais ensuite je n y arrive plus car les morceaux ne se mettent pas dans mon ipod, je n arrive pas a trouver ce qu il faut faire

car quand je deconnecte mon ipod, aucun morceaux dessus

en vous remerçiant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2009)

Ah... Tu découvres iTunes, donc?...


Quand ton iPod est branché, il apparaît dans le panneau latéral...
Clique sur son icône et tu verras qu'une nouvelle fenêtre lui est entièrement dédiée.
Clique sur l'onglet "musique".
Coche la case "Synchroniser la musique" et choisis l'option voulue.

Pour l'instant, je ne vois que ça.

Sinon, la rubrique "Aide" de iTunes est franchement bien foutue... As-tu commencé par y jeter un cil ?...


----------



## steronais59 (15 Novembre 2009)

oui j ai trouve pas evident

par contre j essaye de mettre pochette d album  mets je l ai fait une a une, il n y a pas un moyen plus rapide de selectionner le nombre choisi et le faire en une seule fois?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2009)

steronais59 a dit:


> oui j ai trouve pas evident
> 
> par contre j essaye de mettre pochette d album  mets je l ai fait une a une, il n y a pas un moyen plus rapide de selectionner le nombre choisi et le faire en une seule fois?



Ben, oui... Tu maintiens la touche Majuscule enfoncée pour sélectionner plusieurs titres d'un même album, et ensuite tu glisses l'image de ta pochette dans la petite fenêtre sur le panneau latéral... Sinon, tu as une fonction "obtenir les illustrations d'album" dans le menu "avancé"...

PS : Tu écris vraiment comme un porcelet ; même si on est sur un forum...


----------



## steronais59 (15 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben, oui... Tu maintiens la touche Majuscule enfoncée pour sélectionner plusieurs titres d'un même album, et ensuite tu glisses l'image de ta pochette dans la petite fenêtre sur le panneau latéral... Sinon, tu as une fonction "obtenir les illustrations d'album" dans le menu "avancé"...
> 
> PS : Tu écris vraiment comme un porcelet ; même si on est sur un forum...


 

Que veux tu dire écrire comme un porcelet?

j ai 40 ans et c'est la premiere fois que j'entends cette expression.

Merçi de m'éclairer sur cette expression 

En te remerçiant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Novembre 2009)

steronais59 a dit:


> Que veux tu dire écrire comme un porcelet?
> 
> j ai 40 ans et c'est la premiere fois que j'entends cette expression.
> 
> ...






steronais59 a dit:


> oui j'ai trouvé pas evident
> 
> Par contre j'essaye de mettre des pochette d'albums mais je l'ai fait une a une, il n'y a pas un moyen plus rapide de sélectionner le nombre choisi et de le faire en une seule fois?



Et je ne parle pas de l'absence de ponctuation et de la syntaxe en général...

Tu vas me trouver chiant, mais je fais parfois un parallèle entre une certaine hâte à écrire n'importe comment, et le fait de ne même plus prendre le temps de consulter les modes d'emploi ou les aides fournies avec le merveilleux matériel que l'on peut désormais se payer à un tarif quasi démocratique...
Je suis de la vieille école, de celle qui considère encore que le fait de faire l'effort d'écrire correctement pour les gens auxquels on s'adresse est en soit une discipline intellectuelle qui peut induire pas mal d'autres comportements actifs et logiques... 

40 ans ?... "Le temps ne fait rien à l'affaire..." ; bref, comme disait Brassens, quoi...


----------



## steronais59 (16 Novembre 2009)

Je te donne tout à fait raison, j'essaye d'inculquer la chose à mes enfants, et je ne le fais pas moi-meme.

Mais en ce moment ce ipod m'irrite  un peu.

J'ai un super objet et je ne le maitrise pas, avouons que cela est un peu énervant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Novembre 2009)

steronais59 a dit:


> J'ai un super objet et je ne le maitrise pas, avouons que cela est un peu énervant.



Je te le concède 
C'est pour ça que je te conseillais de prendre le temps de consulter la rubrique "Aide" de iTunes qui est réellement assez bien fichue 

As-tu aussi essayé de mettre en pratique mes modestes conseils ?...


----------



## steronais59 (17 Novembre 2009)

oui j'ai suivi tes modestes conseils et cela fonctionne, mais comme je le dis dans un autre topic, je vais m'amuser à rechercher pochettes par pochettes.

En effet j'ai un ami qui a encodé  mes vinyls , plus de 1000 singles, alors pour trouver ces fameuses pochettes, je vais passer quelques heures sur le net


----------



## Dead head (18 Novembre 2009)

steronais59 a dit:


> oui j'ai suivi tes modestes conseils et cela fonctionne, mais comme je le dis dans un autre topic, je vais m'amuser à rechercher pochettes par pochettes.
> 
> En effet j'ai un ami qui a encodé  mes vinyls , plus de 1000 singles, alors pour trouver ces fameuses pochettes, je vais passer quelques heures sur le net



Bonjour.

Je me suis trouvé devant le même "problème", et j'ai pris le temps, peu à peu, de trouver les pochettes. On peut se dire aussi que ces pochettes n'ont aucune importance pour des fichiers numériques, et s'en passer.


----------

